
Linux and Seeds, Geeks and Farmers - iamwil
http://www.a42.com/node/343
======
kiba
Community, sharing, and all of that? Blah, I write open source software
because I found it in my interest to do so. I also happen to freelance open
source games.

I also laugh manically because I know that I will win in the end.

Intellectual property is definitely not security when your true opponent don't
even care about copying your "IP". In fact he love it when you sue your
customers, chase down pirates, and other actions that alienate your market.

Your opponents will simply employ more attractive propositions and licensing
agreement for his "IP", or better yet, set it public domain and poach your
disgrunted customers.

Of course, his software will have to be equal or better than your. But all
things being equal, most people will prefer software that they can copy
without getting into a hailstorm of lawsuits.

~~~
loup-vaillant
> Community, sharing, and all of that? Blah […]

You're right. Open Source isn't really about that. Free Software is. He just
mixed up the terms.

------
javert
Although there is reason to be concerned about Microsoft abusing patents,
Microsoft really isn't the Big Bad Evil Transnational Bully this article makes
it out to be.

~~~
iamwil
The article was written in 2003. You forget that was the widely-accepted
perception back then.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Not any more? What has changed, then? Our perception, Microsoft, or did
someone just out-eviled them?

~~~
iamwil
They no longer have a stranglehold on the platform the majority of software is
written on.

Apple is starting to out-evil them in terms of perception.

